# Rioja harvest



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi - wondered if anyone had done a trip around the time of the harvest in Rioja land.
we went to the area about 3-4 years ago (in a car then though!) and would like to go back mid to late Sept this year.
I know it's a bit far to go to get a decent bottle, but as this is my absolute fave tipple, just thought it would be a fun couple of weeks - hic  
They have fiestas presumably - just wondered if there were any suggestions re places to go and campsites - within staggering distance of stuff.
Salud  
Terri


----------



## welshtust (Jun 9, 2008)

Hope so, I'd love to do that trip!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Me too!
Now there is a suggestion for a rally! Shall we get onto the rally organisers and suggest it?


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi can the piky's come as well sound's great, planning to go Spain at around that time :lol: 
Brian and Marion


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Camping Naverette near Logrono
Camping de Haro at Haro

Both within a very short walk of excellent large bodegas and numerous
welcoming bars. 

Wonderful that time of yesr but I don't know anything about fiestas there.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

wine festival here spanish wine


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi - thanks to all for your replies - esp to Billy and Karl.
Will definitely be investigating those great suggestions.
And also - we would be happy if anyone wanted to join us.
No firm plans as such yet - but have been thinking about doing this for a while.
Am off to visit friends in Canada on Sunday (minus the van obviously - but also minus the husband - he's staying at home!! ) - will revisit this when I return and maybe start some more organised planning!!
Well, as organised as I could be!!!
Terri


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Wine festival*

Karl,

Sheer genius. We'll be in Spain in September and have resolved to get away from the Costas this year. Looks like our sort of party.........

Anyone else likely to be around at that time?

Ray


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't know anything about the harvest time there but it is a beautiful part of Spain, and easy to get to from San Sebastian. We stayed three nights in the general area, all wildcamping.
Check out the Bardenas Reale Parque Naturale it is stunning and unique, and probably hot at that time of the year but we stayed two nights in it.
Enjoy it all.

Ca


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*National Park*

Ca,

Thanks for that - national parks are right up our street. Well, not quite as much as Rioja (wine) .............

Ray :wink:


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

*rioja*

I know it's a way further south but Sitges near Barcelona is a lovely town and they have a wine festival early September with pressing of the grapes. We have camped at Camping Sitges and El Garrofer both 5 minute cycle rides to the lovely long seafront with miles of sandy beaches. It's mainly aSpanish resort and there is a large gay community.
Loads of nice restaurants and bars


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Wine festival*

Ahhh, you mean we could fit in both......... Now that's a great idea.

Many thanks, we'll try to be there (hic).

Ray
:lol:


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi all, well I just did it - booked our ferry - leaving Mon 7th Sept - returning Sat 3rd Oct.
So that should give us time for a lazy meander down the west coast of France - a bit of beach life, then in Spain for the 3rd week of Sept until we decide to leave!!!
Really looking forward to it now   

Anyone else who'se interested is very welcome to join us.

Terri


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Be there first*

Terri,

Ahhh, we'll be there first. Outbound 2nd August for return 2nd October. Would stay later but camp sites in France shut down from late August on and we do like to make the most of the return journey.

Ray


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi Ray - now that sounds good, but unfortunately we can't do _quite that_ long for a few reasons.
1 Can't manage S France/Spain in August anymore, (too hot)
2 Like to wait till all the dear little 'treasures' are back at school!
3 Can't really leave the garden/allotment for too long ( sad I know, but there you go!!)

Anyway, see you in Logrono!! 
Terri


----------

